# Stockholm



## ichigo14 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi. I'm new to the site. I'm currently an exchange student in Stockholm. I have been to social anxiety support groups while studying in London. Does anyone know of any in Stockholm or wants to start one?


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi. I'm in Dalarna. I'm American. I've been here 7 months. I don't know of any but if I find out I will tell you. I'm sure other people in Sweden will follow up here as well.


----------



## ichigo14 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks! Would be appreciated!


----------

